# EFILive Flashscan V2, thoughts?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

That's interesting. 
They list the 2nd Gen diesel as supported, when I thought tuners were still waiting for them to support it, but they don't list the 1st Gen USA diesel, which has been supported for some time. (I'm not sure how Fleece/OZ delivers their 2.0CTD tune, but I know others have done it via EFI Live)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The Gen 2 CTD is only a small jump from the Colorado. And it is almost exactly the same as the equinox diesel.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I thought it _was _the same as the Equinox. 
So, EFI Live has full support for the 2017 Equinox and Cruze 1.6?

I'd like to put one in a Lancair 320 or an RV-7, but I'd want more than 240 ft-lb.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

It looks to me like this is just a tool for doing your own tunes, which is a step in the right direction, but unless I'm overlooking it, I don't see any defined and tested tunes for turnkey installation.


----------

